# Ready Player One: Neuer Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Verfilmung



## Luiso (11. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ready Player One: Neuer Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Verfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Ready Player One: Neuer Trailer zur Sci-Fi-Verfilmung*


----------



## Yojinj (11. Dezember 2017)

Da hätten auch ruhig andere Chars oder gar Objekte den Platz haben können. Overratedwatch....


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (11. Dezember 2017)

Extrem cheeeeesy


----------



## NOT-Meludan (11. Dezember 2017)

Klingt nach einem interessanten Film. Ich glaube Gamer, Nerds&Co. werden Spaß damit haben. So ähnlich wie bei Wreck It-Ralph. Viele Details nach denen Fans Ausschau halten.


----------



## Frullo (12. Dezember 2017)

Geil: World in my Eyes von Depeche Mode als Soundtrack - ich hoffe das findet Einzug in den fertigen Film und ist nicht nur Trailer-Beigabe.


----------



## AlBundyFan (12. Dezember 2017)

freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf den Film - habe das Buch damals verschlungen. was besseres gibt es nicht um das 80er-jahre-gefühl wieder zu erleben obwohl die gesamte handlung in der zukunft spielt.
genau dieser mix hat es ausgemacht für mich.

wenn das nur ansatzweise gelungen ist dies einzufangen dann wird das ein superfilm.
aber die story ist schon ziemlich lang. frage mich wie man das in so kurzer zeit unterbringen will.


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Dezember 2017)

Sieht erstaunlich interessant aus, nachdem ich schon soviel Kritik über den Film gehört habe, hat mich der Trailer jetzt doch positiv neugierig gestimmt.


----------

